# Hottest Mom In America taking Video Submissions - Starts Valentines Day!



## 20894 (Feb 15, 2007)

Emmy Award-Winning Producer from Survivor, and ' Hot Mom ' Casting Directors, have hand-selected 18 contestants from thousands for the upcoming program, Hottest Mom in America. So move over Heidi Klum, Jenny McCarthy, and Brooke Burke. After hundreds of requests from radio and TV stations from Portland, Oregon to Omaha, Nebraska, production and casting Executives from the upcoming TV show " Hottest Mom in America " are opening up a 'seventh audition location' after a cross-country audition tour from Los Angeles to New York. Beginning Valentine's Day, Executives from the show are opening up the Internet for virtual video auditions. Hot digital moms will have until March 14 to submit their video. Contestants must go to http://www.hottestmomonline.com to upload their audition video.


----------

